# space hulk librarian



## cheesy (Feb 4, 2008)

Well i have finally managed to finish my librarian from sapce hulk, any comments you can give me are welcome.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

nice work, loving his crazy eyes :biggrin: +Rep


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

That's nice cheesy, I love your blending from red to orange! +rep


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

:shok:
+Rep
Amazing 
Keep up the good work in the future k:


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Love it!! + REP. The only thing I would suggest is to fix the eyes. It looks like a Tyranid jump out in front of him and surprised him. I know it's mostly due to the enlarged picture though.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great job.
One suggestion is to fade into the lighter blue highlights instead of just using 2 colors, try adding another shade or two between.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

I love the light blue edge, really makes him pop.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

That dude looks pissed!

I like the blue edgeing too. Could be that that's how I highlight too but I think it works.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Great model, but I have to agree with Evil beaver2: The blues need more intermediate colors. Looks like you went straight from Regal to Ice. I'd suggest at lest using 3 other layers in between to soften the edge. You can still end with a high contrast ice blue, but the shading will make it look a lot more realistic.

+rep for a great model.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice work. Edge highlight is a little strong, but it does work with the model.

PS Reppy to you...


----------

